# North Texas gathering?



## sflcowboy78 (Mar 7, 2012)

I know I am new to the forums, but after being here almost a month now I am noticing there are quite a few North Texas members. When is the last time we have had a gathering in North Texas? Can we try to plan one since we are getting into the warmer months here but it is not so hot that you don't want to go outside? Please let me know and maybe we can start throwing around some ideas and also pick a location.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2012)

If you'd like, you could also post this on the Texas Groups thread too!


----------



## 02ebz06 (Mar 8, 2012)

Count me in.


----------

